# Intel ME controller chip has secret kill switch



## Maxnix (Aug 29, 2017)

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/08/29/intel_management_engine_can_be_disabled/


----------



## getopt (Aug 30, 2017)

Regarding Intel Active Management Technology (AMT), Intel ME, HAP (high assurance platform) and this Intel statement:


> "In response to requests from customers with specialized requirements we sometimes explore the modification or disabling of certain features," Intel's spokesperson said. "In this case, the modifications were made at the request of equipment manufacturers in support of their customer's evaluation of the US government's 'High Assurance Platform' program. These modifications underwent a limited validation cycle and are not an officially supported configuration."



Resulted in adding Intel to the local buying blacklist. 

Out-of-band management now looks as a nicely exploitable feature, making devices with OOB at least more suspect because of the black box nature of such blobs.


----------

